# Bobs gun and tackle In Hastings



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

Happen to be renting a place on Algonquin lake this week. Stopped into Bobs gun and tackle to do some bow shopping for my nine year old boy. They set me up with a Mission Craze bow the whole package including a dozen arrows for under 450.00. This is by far the best price I have found since I have been looking at this bow now for the last three months. Even if they were a bit more I would have bought there. The customer service I received was second to none and dealing with a nine years old that is indecisive can be difficult. They had a lot of patience and took there time to get everything just right for him. Thanks to Bob there for working with me to get the price where I needed and to the fella who set it up. Will definently be using them in the future for my outdoor needs.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Bought my Parker crossbow from Bob's. Come to think of it I bought 2 different Proline bows there to. Great place to shop and very freindly.


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

huntingfool43 said:


> Bought my Parker crossbow from Bob's. Come to think of it I bought 2 different Proline bows there to. Great place to shop and very freindly.


Very friendly? In all my experiences there and others you'd have to bend someones arm for service...

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

I stop in fairly regularly and yep, it can be tough finding someone to help you out if they are real busy. I think part of the reason is they take pains to answer all your questions and work with you to solve any issues. It's a popular spot, with knowledgeable staff and decent prices.


----------



## HastingsJohn (Aug 8, 2013)

I shop there all the time. When its busy your going to have a hard time getting help, but when you do get help the folks there will answer all your questions. Jim and Glen are the best down there. Used gun prices are so so, but I have found some deals. And even though ammunition is in short supply they didn't raise their prices.



Sent from my SPH-M950 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

Luckily when I went there the archery department was quite slow. Seems like they do a fairly good business so I could see when it's is busy where it may take time to get help. If there busy regardless of what store your at your going to have to wait. It's the quality of service you receive when you are helped that I look at.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

I have always said that if you want to be treated right, you need to go to Bob's Gun & Tackle. Their customer service is above and beyond what I would ever expect. When they are busy, it can be difficult to get your questions needed. However, when they are helping you they stick with you until your complete. I will only purchase firearms from there becasue of how I was treated. I need to buy a new bow this year, and rather than go to the local place, I will drive the hour to visit Bob's just based on how I was treated in the past. It might be hard to come by these days, but real customer service does still exist!


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

got a flyer in the mail.big sale thisweekend,23-25.lottsa hand guns,other goodies like blinds,camo,bullets.and no im not affialeated with bobs in any way.:chillin:


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

They have grand bad staff. A lot of the rude guys who used to work there are now gone or have had attitude adjustments. The guys who work in the archery dept are top notch. Especially the older man Bob. Very well respected man in the high school wrestling community and area in general. Great deal on the craze also. I bought the same set up for my wife. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

Good and bad staff * stupid auto correct

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Isaac_62 (Nov 29, 2004)

I wouldn't let a bobs employee touch my bow. I've seen their work on bows and it wasn't pretty. Only time ill go into that over priced place is if I'm desperate and can't get it anywhere else. Just my .02


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

Isaac_62 said:


> I wouldn't let a bobs employee touch my bow.




Nobody wants to touch your boat anchor.

Shoot a Hoyt already!!:evilsmile


----------



## BBD3393 (Apr 9, 2012)

If you want good service go to Al and Pete's in Hastings. Pete has double the knowledge and is 10x's nicer than anybody in Bobs. With that being said The Bob that works in the archery department of bobs gun and tackle is my old football coach and an high school teacher of mine. He knows a lot about bows.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I will never go back to Bobs to have bow work done. In my opinion their service is absolutely terrible. I took a bow there one afternoon to get a serving redone and they were fairly busy so I told them I could drop it off and would pick it back up the next afternoon and they said it would be all set the next day. I go in the next day just before they closed and my bow was never touched and to top it off they had it hung on the hook above the counter where anyone could handle it and nobody would even question it. They completely disrespected me and my equipment by their actions. I even tested them and walked in grabbed my bow off the hook and walked out the door. Nobody even said a word to me until my bow was in the case out in the truck and I was driving towards the road. Totally unacceptable!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

I think you guys would be plesantly suprised at the archery department at bobs NOW. About three years ago I stopped going to bobs for the same reasons as many of you guys. I was going to do all my business at al and petes. Until the older man burned me to instal a drop away kisser peep and string loop. I had already bought the drop away. I stood there while he installed all of it and helped other customers for a total of two hours. With a considerable amount of time being spent helping others. That was not a big to me, was in no hurry. Until he rang everything up with 2 hours of press time at 50 an hour to instal those four simple things. I politely questioned it and he said that it should be dropped to 90 bucks instead of 100. That was it for me and as long as bobs keeps good guys in the archery dept they will continue to get my business.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

